# What's for supper?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Fresh pan fried scallops, fresh corn on the cob and potaters!

No desert....ate too many scallops.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Beef round steaks smothered in butter and seasoning and cooked in the oven, Mac n Cheese, green beans, and whole kernel corn. Sherbet rainbow ice cream for desert


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Beef tips and rice,brown gravy and porknbeans


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

we had smothered steak w/rice and brown gravy, broccoli, corn, and garlic Texas Toast...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> we had smothered steak w/rice and brown gravy, broccoli, corn, and garlic Texas Toast...


Oh just rub it in lol... sounds good.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Wendy's M#$##$%[email protected]%!%^%!^!^## thanks a lot guys....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^lmao! sounds like a single mans dinner


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

hamburger helper, dreaming of the meals you boys are eating


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

This was Saturday dinner.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

way too rub it in RD


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

RDWD....That Is Wrong!! Now I'm hungry and unsatisfied all over again!...looks good though lol.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Saturday we had Ribeyes, baked potatoes, homemade mac'n'cheese, corn casserole, and baked beans... 

Smoked pork ribs, cheesy potatoes and Caesar salad yesterday...

Glad I married a woman that loves to cook! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Ha figured you guys would like that, don't feel bad though all I've got for tonight is black eyed peas.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez, I'm a bad mom. We ordered Chinese Food.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

did that last night, love that stuff, but never order enough cause never think of ordering enough for the second meal 2 hrs after when your hungry again lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

had a peanut butter sandwich tonight. back to work for me.vacation is over.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i'm on a diet .. gotta get ready for mexico during x mas holidays .. i had a baked chicken breast and some veg-all.. yummy


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Last night was fried backstrap, pasta, and salad :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

last night? Breakfast Burritos. Made 'em myself. :rockn:


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ i hardly ever hear of guys that cook  lol
sandwiches tonight.


----------



## NRABRUTE (Jun 1, 2010)

steak,taters,mac salad,corn on the cob last night. I love my new girl..
I also make a rice and kielbasa dish that she loves..It has white rice,fried up kielbasa,tangy BBQ sauce,grape jelly,red,yellow and green peppers and pineapple. I cut up the kielbasa into small chunks throw that in the skillet to start cooking while i'm cutting up the peppers.Then throw those in let that cook for about 5 minutes then add the pineapple, BBQ sauce, grape jelly. let simmer for about 10 minutes. sever over steamed white rice.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

This is my favorite thing to cook.... :rockn: wish they were available all year...


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

X2 Agreed. Crawfish is the best!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Possum said:


> ^^ i hardly ever hear of guys that cook  lol
> sandwiches tonight.


I love to cook :rockn: do it all the time. Not just on the grill either


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

^^I've read some of your menus, you sound like you'd be great.

A lot of guys I know love to cook. All the men in my exes family are great cooks. They swear they're related to Emeril. Who knows....maybe.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm a good cook, but I just don't like cooking... if I can get out of it, I will... except crawfish, I love boiling crawfish!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> you sound like you'd be great


Thats what she said. 











:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

All right, don't paraphrase  

I said...... "I've read some of your menus, you sound like you'd be great." 
(at cooking.... food.... in the kitchen...or on the BBQ)

You, son, are going to get me in trouble yet. :twak:





:biggrin:


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chicken quesadilla with sauteed onion and bell peppers, mexican rice, cheese dip and for dessert cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2 turkey burger patty's and green beans.. yummy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> 2 turkey burger patty's and green beans.. yummy


I actually like turkey burgers. They are pretty good, especially with pepper jack cheese.


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

^^agreed.
spaghetti tonite.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Had Fajitas last night w/ cilantro-lime rice, home made salsa, and refried beans...

Tonight... Homemade lasagna :bigok:


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmm I'm an enormous fan of lasagna!! Am I invited!! lol just kidding lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Im cooking a brisket for my mother in laws birthday. I'll take some pics when I get done if I can remember.


----------



## Trackcutter (Aug 6, 2010)

Just had these beauties....salt, pepper ,fresh bread and butter....icey cold beer to wash it down...cheers


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

barbecue chicken, grean beans, carrots and mac n cheez


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

mickey d's lol didnt feel like cooking and i was up town lol


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Double meat jalapeno cheese burger fries, cherry Dr. Pepper and cheese sticks form Sonic!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Might try these this weekend... :rockn:










*Handmade ground beef patties, topped with sharp cheddar cheese, wrapped in a bacon weave,

then the next step, add hotdogs as the heads, legs with slits for toes and tail. 

Next step. Place on an oven rack, covered loosely with foil and baked for 20-30 minutes at 400 degrees. 

A little crispy, not too crunchy...just how a turtle should be, no? :bigok:*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my brother and i have eaten all the cool bacon dishes like that one above, the bacon explosion and bacon footballs


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> This is my favorite thing to cook.... :rockn: wish they were available all year...


i like those also , i dont cook them but i eat my share.
tonight i had steak smothered in butter, baked potato, corn and bread. cake for desert. i know its not good for me but it was yummy


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i was thought by a certified coonazz how to boil crawfish .. can be a pain in butt . i would rather someone else cook'em if they know what they are doin and i just grub down ....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:agreed:. ....wishin I had somethin here for breakfast.... been up since 9am YESTERDAY and just got home from workin a graveyard, Im whooped & hungry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> i was thought by a certified coonazz how to boil crawfish .. can be a pain in butt . i would rather someone else cook'em if they know what they are doin and i just grub down ....


My neighbor & his brother cook some of the best I've ever ate.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Might try these this weekend... :rockn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on the bbq-brethren forum? I've seen some guys make these turtles on there. Looks good I would throw some Conecuh on in place of the dogs personally. Let me know how that turns out.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I got that in an email... Looks yummy!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Sure as heck does


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes it does!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Jig's dinner.....a Newfie specialty!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Jig's dinner.....a Newfie specialty!!


 
explain please sir


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Coors light for din din tonight.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Coors light for din din tonight.


Mmm nothing like a few Coorsburgers for supper.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we so poor.. tonight we only had helper


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

steaks, bake tator, mac n cheese and peach cobbler all made by me cause the wife doesn't cook (much), I do 99% of the cooking!!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

salmon patties,home made fries, creamstyle corn. 


walker.... we gonna have to geta crawfish boil goin on when they come back in season


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

roast beef, mashed taters, gravy & veggies


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hooters...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sketti and more sketti


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

STEAK HERE...FROM DFAC

CANT WAIT TO GET SOME "REAL FOOD" BACK HOME!!!


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

rice and gravy is on the menu everyday.. just depends on what is cooked as the main course..


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Might try these this weekend... :rockn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a couple of these bad boys in the oven right now without hot dogs didn't have the tooth pics too hold em in. Will let you guys know how they turn out


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^ mmmmmm those look soo good!!! 
we didnt have a supper and I'm starving!!  Lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Chicken fried steak and mashed tater & gravy.....from the dfac again...

Wasnt that bad today though...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ham sandwich


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

taco soup with lots of chips and cheese mmmmm


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

took the family out to eat at a mexican food place (posados) got me some enchiladas with fajita meat,rice and charro beans.mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

tuna casserole


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Grilled chicken salad!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Tonight it was quesadilla's made were deer meat & cheeeeeese! So good!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Lisa made her world famous spaghetti!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Grilled some steaks with baked potatoes,mac and cheese,dinner rolls and some Lonestar.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

we had grilled ham and cheese sammiches with tomato soup...


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

grilled pork steaks, twice baked potatos and steam veggies n cheese!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

KD.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Grilled chicken breast,pork 'n beans,mac and cheese.............


----------

